# Is deadly self-defense biblically righteous?



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

Before we go any further let me say that I am pretty much aligned with the majority of 2coolers. I consider myself conservative politically. I have an affinity for guns of all types. I enjoy shooting when I can. I am thankful for the fact that, here in the good ole US of A, I have the legal authority to protect myself and my family against anyone who might be inclined to bring them harm (up to and including 'capital' self-defense).

I do not currently have a LTC but I am in the process of trying to talk my pretty wife into taking a class with me and becoming licensed to carry. 

Bless her heart, she is a little apprehensive and doesn't think she could ever take the life of another. We are both Christians.

Through all of my trying to convince her that self-defense is OK in the eyes of The Lord, I began to look for proof in the Holy Bible.

Guess what....I can't find it!

In the Old Testament, I find in Exodus 20:13, #6 of our ten commandments. "Though shalt not kill".

In the New Testament, I find in Mattew 5:39, the actual spoken words of Jesus, "But I say unto you, That ye resist not evil: but whosoever shall smite thee on thy right cheek, turn to him the other also"

What are your thoughts on self-defense as a Christian? Are we jeopardizing our own salvation?

Tell me what you think and if you can, back it up with scripture. I'm not by any means attempting to start an argument, just curious how y'all feel about the issue.

Good day,
Rex


----------



## AJMag (Jan 18, 2016)

I'd have to search to find it, but I've read before that there is an instance that it is ok. I believe it is where the Bible talks about an eye for and eye, stealing and such. Believe it said that killing is a sin, but if a man has intent to kill you for any evil reason, that it is better that he be killed. My wording and understanding may be a tad off, but that's how i remember reading it, so maybe i need to find and read it again

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

* Genesis 9:5-6English Standard Version (ESV)*

5 And for your lifeblood I will require a reckoning: from every beast I will require it and from man. From his fellow man I will require a reckoning for the life of man.

6 â€œ*Whoever sheds the blood of man,**
by man shall his blood be shed,*
for God made man in his own image.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

The commandment "thou shalt not kill" translated today would read "thou shalt not murder".....big difference.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

You won't find anything in scripture that will back it up 100%. Folks can make good arguments for both sides. Ultimately it will be your own conscience or convictions. I have asked myself the same question many times.

For some reason my mind keeps going to the part where Judas and the soldiers go to apprehend Jesus. Peter immediately takes out the sword and starts slicing ears. But immediately Jesus orders Peter to put it away. Not once while Jesus was on earth did he use or advocate violence and we are to be like him. 

I've debated getting guns for my home protection for years but it still hasn't happened. Maybe some day I will, but for now I just don't feel that strong about it. It will be interesting to read all the replies to this one. Either way, whatever you decide will be up to you and your wife with the Holy Spirit guiding you.


----------



## AJMag (Jan 18, 2016)

Exodus 22:2. If the thief is found breaking in, and he is struck so that he dies, there shall be no guilt for his bloodshed.

I'll add to my earlier thought that nothing about this subject is "righteous". There is a big difference in murder and killing. The commandment should say murder in my opinion because even peta groups can use it to say we should not kill animals, but the Bible contradicts that by saying we should for the right purposes. There are also a lot of texts saying to turn the other cheek and thst it's the Lord's job to handle those with evil in their eye to murder. I'll stand on the phrase above so that my family and I may live to serve the Lord should i need to protect us.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

*Luke 22:35-36*
35 And He said to them, â€œWhen I sent you without money bag, knapsack, and sandals, did you lack anything?â€
So they said, â€œNothing.â€
36 Then He said to them, â€œBut now, he who has a money bag, let him take it, and likewise a knapsack; and he who has no sword, let him sell his garment and buy one.

*Luke 22:38*
38 So they said, â€œLord, look, here are two swords.â€
And He said to them, â€œIt is enough.â€


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

Good stuff...keep'em coming.

I think we need to be mindful of scriptural application concerning the Old Testament/Covenant and New Testament/Covenant.

Let's not forget that in the days of the Old Testament, an animal sacrifice was necessary for forgiveness of sins. Obviously that is no longer required due to the blood that was spilled on the Cross for each and every one of us by our Lord Jesus Christ.

Concerning my reference to Matthew 5:39, the verse immediately preceding states "Ye have heard it hath been said, An eye for and eye, and a tooth for a tooth". I believe the Lord was speaking of the Old Covenant and obviously stating that it no longer applies.

I by no means am trying to discount the Old Testament in any way but many things changed with the birth and eventual death, resurrection and ascension of Jesus.

I guess "righteous" was a poor word choice....perhaps "justified" would be closer to what I was trying to say.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I will agree with the word justified.

There many scriptures in the bible about having to protect yourself and the righteous from evil. 

David and Goliath, in Nehemiah 4 the Jews stood guard and protected themselves, and there are other scriptures.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

So all of my heroes from WWII are going to hell?

How about the guy that shot the terrorist in Texas? 

I am sure that God is just fine protecting yourself against evil.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

I hope I never have to make that decision but if I do I will be prepared to do what is necessary. When the time comes to atone for my sins I'll just have to take whatever judgement is placed on me.

Cliff


----------

